# Best protector for Alcantara seat sections.



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Got a mates new Audi A3 sportback to do in a few weeks and he has leather and alcantara seats. I haven't come across this before so am unsure as to what I can protect them with.

I've seen some say that Alcantara is a very funny product when it comes to products which are ok to use, so I'd like people who 'have' treated them before to give me some advise :thumb:.

Was thinking about 303 Fabric guard or maybe CG fabric guard. Any other suggestions or advise would be most welcome .

the car is brand new by the way so hopefully a wipedown with just water should remove any dust that maybe present.

Over to you lot


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone ??


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Raceglaze sell an Alacantra cleaner, speak to Mark from Raceglaze


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Indeed, I don't think you can protect it as such, but you can clean it. Swissvax also do one but it's £28!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

something like this Ad? iirc Russ was going to get it for his R26..


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

It's not the cleaner I want :lol:, but something to hopefully protect it . I'm hoping I won't need the cleaner as the cars brand new.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

I Supaguarded Mine


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

It might be worth speaking to someone who produces a d product for it though! ie Mark from Raceglaze

I would not protect anything without cleaning it first.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

raceglaze cleaner first then this to protect 

Leather Master Nubuck Eco Protector as used and sold by big american firm but can be had easy enough in uk 


its one of the only products recomended on alcantara though i have heard scotchgard works ok for it aswell and easy to get hold of to


----------



## Prestige (Jul 7, 2009)

Complete peace of mind despite life's little hazards

The Autoglym LifeShine system offers a unique and realistic opportunity to keep your car in top condition for as long as you own it, up to ten years. Specially treated surfaces maintain appearance to give miles of pleasure and retain re-sale value.

With Autoglym LifeShine you can drive away from the showroom confident in the knowledge that your new car has been prepared using the finest products in the world. And with a complementary LifeShine Care Kit, ongoing conditioning is assured.

Benefits of the Autoglym LifeShine system will continue for as long as you own your car, enhancing pride and pleasure of ownership and future value.

LifeShine is currently available only in UK and Ireland through authorised car dealerships.

The value of your car in years to come can depend greatly on cosmetic condition.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Prestige

While Lifeshine is a good product if used properly and in the hands of the Pros, it is not suitable for ads2ks use. Lifeshine is basically a sealant mass produced for the dealership networks, and applied by monkeys who do not seem to understand how to use it properly.

Lifeshine is designed specifically for paintwork and thus would have no use on Alcantara seats.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Prestige said:


> Complete peace of mind despite life's little hazards
> 
> The Autoglym LifeShine system offers a unique and realistic opportunity to keep your car in top condition for as long as you own it, up to ten years. Specially treated surfaces maintain appearance to give miles of pleasure and retain re-sale value.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

i've used chemical guy's fabric guard on my alcantara steering wheel, it doubles the amount of time between cleans but also makes it harder to clean when it does get dirty.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the worth while replys guys. So it would seem that really except for the Us product that not much is recommended and it's maybe better to just keep it clean .


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Hold on a while the new Tequa stuff is suppoosed to be quite good.


----------

